# HDTV USA TO Portugal, Azores ?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Our television is brand new and its Sony LED HDTV 1080p... I know that we will need a power adapter for v120 to v220 but will tv that came with dtv (TDT) itself work okay in Portugal, Azores ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello ? Can you help me out ? I am talking about NTSC to PAL.. Maybe NTSC to PAL video converter ? I need to know the name of it so I can look up at Amazon site.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask Sony, to technical for me Wiki says N America uses NTSC Europe uses PAL but whether you can use a US Sony TV in Portugal not a clue, but I believe apart from voltage then you need a European set top tuner as it's the TV tuner that is the issue not NTSC v PAL


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh yeah.. I will have to call them. I hate that. I hope that here will help but I guess that I have no choice. Thanks again.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Some times you need to help yourself especially when it's very specific questions on particular products


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Personally you might be disappointed.

The TV is unlikely to work in Europe.

Yes, you could potentially watch via a satellite box, but you will not pick anything up via an aerial

How to use US televisions and DVD players in the UK is relevant to the UK - but some of it will apply to Portugal.

I would consider buying a new one over here.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

IanW said:


> Personally you might be disappointed.
> 
> The TV is unlikely to work in Europe.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I just bought a brand new 50 inches Sony TV about two months ago or something like that .. that was on sale. Very affordable!

Anyway, I am not into cable/satellite tv at all. I am not tv person as well. Maybe I can use it to watch TDT with it, perhaps ? As he said.. call Sony and found out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll need a set top box to watch any TV of any description it's the built in tuner that won't work here or the Azores so you* must *have an external source, consider warranty which will also be useless to you here quite a risk when you consider that perhaps your TV might suffer in transit, in US it has a value here zero


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. I will ask Sony.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi!

I just found out about my two LED tvs -- 50 inches and 40 inches of 2013.

Those tv in the back with labels show: 110v - 240v and 50-60hz.. Does that mean I can bring it to Azores/Portugal ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The power labels say they should be fine you now need to check PAL v NTSC as you've been advised before check with manufacturer which I think you said was Samsung


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

What do you mean ? My television is Sony.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then check with Sony that it is compatible with European broadcast standards, it's no good if you can plug it in and power is ok if TV can't actually accept and use the European standard of signals


----------

